# P.S.L. Sexy Lady Picture Contest!



## GOTGrowth (Aug 20, 2014)

*

    Purity Source Labs is happily announcing we are going to be having a really easy and fun contest! Its sure to turn heads and forum pages!

    We want photos OF REALLY cute and fit Ladies! ((-WANTED-))

    We're more than Curious to see some Hot , Cut, and Fit looking Girls! So curious we are holding a contest for you guys to do it and EVEN GIVING AWAY PRIZES!!

    Post your "SUMMER shapes" ladies, you can compete with your own pictures!

    It is initially a 10 day Contest but it may be held for longer. (This depends on how big or small the contest gets. We don't like for things to go to waste!)


    PRIZES (3 Places):

    First Place GETS GETS 350USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products 

    Second Place GETS 250USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products!

    Third Place GETS 150USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products!


    Girls and Guys! ..... IMPRESS US ALL Please !! 

*


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 20, 2014)

*2 pictures per contestant.*


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## K1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rea:headbang:


----------



## ProFIT (Aug 20, 2014)

:sSig_number1:


----------



## ProFIT (Aug 20, 2014)

:second:


----------



## richiec (Aug 20, 2014)

knock out  :love1::love1:


----------



## pesty4077 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sexy girl


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## psych (Aug 21, 2014)

powerlifter chicks!


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Sandpig (Aug 22, 2014)

The old timers will remember this pic when it came out.

Monica was everyone's dream girl.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 22, 2014)

* This contest looks classic already! I shouldn't of expected anything less from Anasci members.*


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 23, 2014)

* Come on everyone this is all we have? $350 in products why wouldn't everyone get in on this!  *


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 23, 2014)

Were only allowed 2 pic per person?


----------



## odin (Aug 23, 2014)

1


----------



## odin (Aug 23, 2014)

2


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 23, 2014)

Ah new contest!!! I'm in!!!

First one ~


----------



## AGGRO (Aug 23, 2014)

Second one~


----------



## psych (Aug 23, 2014)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 23, 2014)

psych said:


> 2


Yes yes yes


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 24, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Were only allowed 2 pic per person?



* Yes 2 per member.*


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 24, 2014)

* My inbox is now clear ready for pm's.*


----------



## SURGE (Aug 24, 2014)

1/2


----------



## K1 (Aug 24, 2014)

:love1:I love redheads:love1:


----------



## powders101 (Aug 24, 2014)

///


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 24, 2014)

*1.*


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 24, 2014)

*2.*


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## greggy (Aug 24, 2014)

*1*

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 25, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> View attachment 16561


Damn you did that to yourself lmao. She's squatting more than you brother


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 25, 2014)

But only looking half as good. ;-)


----------



## greggy (Aug 26, 2014)

2


----------



## Iceman74 (Aug 27, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> View attachment 16558



Please omit this picture. I would like to replace it with the following picture:


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 28, 2014)

Look at that ass on the VB player!!!!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 29, 2014)

* Nice ass! *


----------



## twistedgto (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice ass chicks being posted...sweeeet


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 30, 2014)

twistedgto said:


> Nice ass chicks being posted...sweeeet


2 posts til the contest is over get to posting brother


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

:naughty1:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Why not more ?


----------



## Fitnik13 (Aug 31, 2014)

MankoFit is a beast!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Aug 31, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Why not more ?



* You can do as many as you'd like. You have to choose 2 as your official entries to participate and then you can post as many as you want.*


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## richiec (Sep 1, 2014)

Winner?


----------



## greggy (Sep 2, 2014)

One for the hell of it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 2, 2014)

greggy said:


> One for the hell of it.




Very, very nice


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry fellows but it doesn't get any sexier then this women.  I would drink her bath water


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 2, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Sorry fellows but it doesn't get any sexier then this women.  I would drink her bath water
> 
> View attachment 16736




Most overrated fitness chick ever-


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Most overrated fitness chick ever-


Really?   There have been a lot but she is the current.  Not only does she have the body but she cleans up well too.  Looks outstanding in an evening goen as well.  It's definitely a matter of personal opinion.   But she does have a drive to complete I don't see being matched by any wome. Or most men.


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 3, 2014)

I think she's hot. Just wish she would actually smile for once.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 3, 2014)

* I think Dana Lynn Baily is overrated too. One of the most overrated ever!  *


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 3, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> View attachment 16764



She has the ugliest quads outside of those with cottage cheese legs.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 4, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> She has the ugliest quads outside of those with cottage cheese legs.



* Thats where you're wrong! I think shes hot JUST OVERRATED!*


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn it I think my comment on this got deleted or something wtf?


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 4, 2014)

GOTGrowth said:


> * Thats where you're wrong! I think shes hot JUST OVERRATED!*



It's my opinion, so therefor it's not wrong. We're all entitled to an opinion and for you to tell me I'm wrong - makes you wrong.


----------



## richiec (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious, how long is the contest going to last?
Only being able to post 2 pics limits the amount you'll get and not many guys have posted


----------



## squatster (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow - are there really girls out there like this OMG 
My last show was 2004 Nationals - I was out of it so maybie they were there.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 7, 2014)

richiec said:


> Curious, how long is the contest going to last?
> Only being able to post 2 pics limits the amount you'll get and not many guys have posted



Contest ends today actually.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 7, 2014)

* I will have the winners picked today! Make sure you check this thread.*


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 7, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> It's my opinion, so therefor it's not wrong. We're all entitled to an opinion and for you to tell me I'm wrong - makes you wrong.



* Wheres the cottage cheese you speak of?  *


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 7, 2014)

GOTGrowth said:


> * Wheres the cottage cheese you speak of?  *



Any overweight woman, bud. 

DLB's has a great upper body and can look downright gorgeous when she wants to, but the shape of her legs is just very unappealing to me. It's just an observation and an opinion. I apologize if it offends you.


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 7, 2014)

Put a bag over her legs!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 7, 2014)

[/B] Oh now stop! You've hardly offended me. 




Iceman74 said:


> Any overweight woman, bud.
> 
> DLB's has a great upper body and can look downright gorgeous when she wants to, but the shape of her legs is just very unappealing to me. It's just an observation and an opinion. I apologize if it offends you.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 7, 2014)

Winners are picked. Please place your order for the following amounts. Products can only be International Euro Pharmacies products. When your order is placed private message me your order reference so it can be shipped. Thank you for participating.


1st place - K1 350USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products 
2nd place - Phoe2006 250USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products!
3rd place - odin 150USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks brother for a great contest.


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 7, 2014)

Please post winning photos of winners
Later, OMR


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 8, 2014)

GOTGrowth said:


> Winners are picked. Please place your order for the following amounts. Products can only be International Euro Pharmacies products. When your order is placed private message me your order reference so it can be shipped. Thank you for participating.
> 
> 
> 1st place - K1 350USD Credit for Our Int. EP Line Products
> ...



Congratulations to all 3 of the winners!!!

Thanks for the contest, GOTGrowth! Hope to see my name on the winners list if you have another one.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 8, 2014)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 8, 2014)

I was too late 

Congrats to the winners


----------



## GOTGrowth (Sep 9, 2014)

* I need everyone to place their orders and private message me their order numbers. *


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 9, 2014)

Will do tonight brother


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 11, 2014)

Good win guys


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 11, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> View attachment 16506




Damn... The third inked chick is fine as fuck


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## ForkLift (Sep 16, 2014)

congratzz guys i missed this one, just seen it now


----------



## cybrsage (May 1, 2015)

I missed this one too, but I will get in on the next one!
Congrats all.  PSL rocks!


----------



## wendy steroidra (Jun 20, 2016)

wow so sexy


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

This thread needed some reviving...


----------

